# Abbreviations/Acronym Buster! Please decode.



## Kcrat (Mar 18, 2011)

Could anyone please list any and every abbreviation/acronym that they have ever used or seen on this site so I can be sure when I am "decoding" that I understand their meanings?

Thanks! 

Kcrat


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

it's probably easier for you to post them here and someone can tell u


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

We already have a thread dedicated to this.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

When I first registered I swore there was a list, now I can't find it


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok I'm blind

Thanks 827

Can't spell either


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------

